# Home made hide (school holiday project)



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 15, 2020)

After shopping for hides at a few pet stores, I decided to make my own using air-dry clay. Hope you can find this useful.....

Step 1. Gather equipment - 1 pack air dry clay (I sourced from the cheap shop for $2.99 a pack), disposable lunch container (cheap shop also), permanent marker, scissors, rolling pin, tracing/baking paper

Step 2. Mark hide entrance on paper container












Hide - Home Made 1b



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020






Step 3. Place clay between 2 sheets of baking paper and roll out to sufficient size












Hide - Home Made 2



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020






Step 4. Lay rolled sheet of clay inside cut out paper hide and trim edges and put aside to dry












Hide - Home Made 3



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 4



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020






Wallah ...












Hide - Home Made 5



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020






My BHP loves his new hide!


----------



## Snookysnek (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't see any of the pics. I've been thinking about doing something similar. How long did it take to dry and did you water proof it?


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 15, 2020)

I just use pvc caps or cat litter trays


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hide - Home Made 1b



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 2



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 3



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 4



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 5



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020






It took about 24hrs to dry. Can you see pics now?


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 16, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Hide - Home Made 1b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make the album not private


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hide - Home Made 1b



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 2



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 3



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 4



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020


















Hide - Home Made 5



__ Pythonguy1
__ Jan 13, 2020





[doublepost=1579150000,1579135392][/doublepost]


Snookysnek said:


> How long did it take to dry and did you water proof it?


I didn't water proof it but I keep it on the cool end of the enclosure away from the water bowl.


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 3, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I just use pvc caps or cat litter trays


I use cardboard shoe boxes, or any small box for that matter, in the end its really only aesthetic for our eye. My pythons dont give a crap what it looks like, as long as its secure for them. One of my womas moves the box all over the place. Like a damn caravan. 

Not taking away anything from your project, i think its great your getting hands on, as i used to. I just happened to use a box one day as my Pythons got bigger and i didnt wanna fork out $70 for a hide that looks good.!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 3, 2020)

BrettJ said:


> i didnt wanna fork out $70 for a hide that looks good.!


Only the best for my snakes 

And it was actually quite cheap to make


----------

